# Impromptu sunshine rally with Kids & Dog



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Here is a short report of an impromptu informal meet that took place under the blazing Spanish sunshine.

Zaskar scored 10 points for spotting Billy M & Kijana, Mrs Zaskar was awarded 10 points for the wine & flowers - Thank You!

It is believed that they then went in search of johnsandywhite, if we get word back that they met, Zaskar, will get another 5 points.

The race is on to spot scotjimland & be awarded 100 points!

Subjects discussed during the rally included, the heat, the wine, the food, etc. etc. 

Commiserations to all who couldn't attend!............ :roll:

There is photographic evidence but will have to get some help to post the pic


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi the Billym team

sorry guys we could not make it, it would have been lovely to have met you all. Had the flight tickets and everything in our hot little hands but we chickened out flying with the horrible winds  

Glad it all went well, best wishes to the others


stew


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Right, it's off to Al Faz pizazz tomorrow with the camera for a spot of paparazzi to gain points. Because points mean . . .

Below is said photographic evidence of the occurrence of a) sunshine & b) fun in the sun in Spain. [ No, we can't post a pic either!!]

Hope you can make it out soon, Artona - worth the hassle!

Bruce & Marion


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI Bruce

we will be do not fear. 

To post pics make pics smaller via photoshop or like and then look under where you type the message, you will see attachements. click on that. The click on browse and take it to where your photo is stored on you computer. 
When there click on open and that will take you back to your message. Then add attachement and then submit. Pic should be there

stew


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

The photo . . . (Thanks Stew)

L to R: Zascar's mum; Mr billym; Zascar's dad; Mr Kijana; Mrs Kijana; Mrs Zascar; Mr Zaskar

Front: Daisy billym; Mrs billym; Original Kijana


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Look at the sun on those faces and the shorts - what did we miss  


stew


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

*Update on pointscoring*

Kijana spotted Johnsandywhite yesterday, and attach photographic evidence herewith (image of JSW electronically modified to protect his anonymity). I claim 50 points for this.

Can't say where, again to preserve his privacy, but as a clue, it was somewhere in Spain.

His coach is magnificent, so hope in due course he manages to get it registered.

Another mini rally may ensue, comprising JSW, billym, & Kijana.

Come on over, Artona - you know you want to!!


----------

